# best .177 hunting pellet with 1000+fps airgunn



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

pretty much just wondering what is the best pellet for hunting mainly squirrel and rabbit, occassional crow, with a gamo viper. I think i'll get a good but cheap kind and keep a pack of gamo PBA's,on hand in case i see somethin nice (if theyre good). So can someone just tell me the good pellet to get, and if the PBA's are any good.


----------



## SwampCat (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a Gamo Viper TurboTuned & GRTIII Trigger that spits Gamo Hunter 8.4gr at 926fps avg. 
Stay away the PBS 5.4gr as they're too light to sustain flight, will tumble and veer off course; 25yd group opened to 6in. 
This was prior to tuning the Viper. 7.9-9.0 are the weights for the .177cal.
You can get some good deals on Gamos at Wal-Mart as they're the same guns you buy for retail....
*25 yard Sitting*
*Gamo Viper 8.4gr.Gamo Hunter*








*Gamo PBA 5.4gr*


----------



## bblackmon19 (Mar 25, 2007)

the best pellet is probably the predator pellet i heard about them and saw what they did to rabbits and squirrels and had to get them i got thme on wensday on thursday i went hunting as soon as i saw a squirrel about 25 yards away i aimed and took the shot and it went in ojne ear and out the other and into a tree on the other side.Check em out here http://www.predatorpellets.com/


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

this qustion has been asked many times before and yes the gamo PBA's are very good if you have the right gun.


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

i agree with squirrel... but i will respond yet again .....

try and find the heaviest pellets you can. Or go somewhere adn get a sampler pack. and go shoot and see what works the best


----------

